# Help choosing RMBs



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

What would you guys recommend for a 79 lb Golden? He's a heavy chewer and so far, I've been giving him deer/elk antlers. I was thinking turkey necks and pork ribs; I'm not sure if I want to try beef ribs with all those stories of dogs chipping teeth. 

Also, I know some raw feeders occasionally give their dogs chicken/turkey feet for glucosamine. Is one better than the other?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

beef ribs are what i would be giving...it's weight bearing bones i'd avoid, like femurs and soup bones and knuckle bones....from cows and bison and such.

i would think for his size you'd want at least three or four ribs uncut and the experts with larger dogs can chime in...

pork ribs he'll power through, so you can feed that as a bone meal...that and lamb ribs and goat ribs, etc...

but beef ribs, i think, should give him a nice chew....

both chicken feet and turkey feet are great for glucosamine.....one's bigger, not better. : )

so is trachea and gullet.....


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I haven't fed beef ribs yet, but I would assume a dog of that size would love them and it would give them a good jaw workout! 

Ours get pork ribs often and those are one of the favorites here. 

Are you looking for RMB's just for supplemental feeding/to clean teeth? Or do you feed raw full time?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you feeding raw normally? 

If not I'd be cautious to give pork ribs since they are rich and the bones are dense but edible. Turkey necks would be your safe bet for a good raw meaty bone to chew on. I wouldnt be surprised if you still see digestive upset with giving RMBs with Kibble feedings. I suggest you also fast your dog at least 12 hours before giving a RMB and then not giving another Kibble meal 12 hours after.

In regards to dogs chipping/breaking teeth on beef ribs...I've seen several members here with this happening. Some know that is was in fact beef ribs and others only suspect it. There is a risk in giving them, but personally I will continue to give them (once they become affordable again...) as a good mentally stimulating RMB. Theres risks everywhere in life and everyone must choose what they feel comfortable with


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Buddy loves chicken feet...great for the Glucosamine..and a thumbs up on the turkey necks and I have given, both beef (just monitor dog with beef ribs).. and pork ribs. Another good jaw workout if you can find them where you are is , ox tails.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

...and speaking of oxtails, how do you feal about feeding those you guys? I have always seen them, and they looked good for a smaller bone meal if needed. I would assume they would be easier to break since it is from the cows tail but am I wrong?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have fed them, but it was a whole tail and not the little segments you see in the grocery store. I managed to halve it (that was exhausting!) into proper amounts for bony meals for the girls.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I've given ox tail as well, but it was the sectioned one from the grocery store. Montana ended up swallowing a whole section without chewing and puking it up later. I wouldn't recommend it unless it was whole like monkeys said!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I don't feed raw so I think I'll try some turkey necks and chicken/turkey feet. 

I do feed him twice a day, though, so do you think it would be okay to feed RMBs around 6 hours between meals?

EDIT: Do you just feed one foot or two weekly? And for those of you with larger dogs, about how long does one turkey neck last?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine don't get a whole turkey neck at a meal, but given how fast they crunch I'd say less than 10 minutes tops. Probably more like 5. They are 50 & 62lbs.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Serendipity said:


> I do feed him twice a day, though, so do you think it would be okay to feed RMBs around 6 hours between meals?


Raw and kibble digest at different rates, so it's suggested you feed kibble 12 hours between feeding raw to be safe, 8 hours minimum.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

it varies on the oxtail pices ...you have to look at indual piece you are given and monitor his cheweing....but my dog loves them and its a good workout for the jaw!!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Serendipity said:


> Thanks everyone! I don't feed raw so I think I'll try some turkey necks and chicken/turkey feet.
> 
> I do feed him twice a day, though, so do you think it would be okay to feed RMBs around 6 hours between meals?
> 
> EDIT: Do you just feed one foot or two weekly? And for those of you with larger dogs, about how long does one turkey neck last?


I think turkey necks and chicken feet is a good safe place to start!...Buddy is 94 pounds I give him 3 turkety necks and 4 chicken feet...if thATS ALL i AM GIVING HIM FOR THAT MEAL!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

If you feed two seperate meals of raw/kibble at your normal feeding times during the day that should be fine. Example: You feed breakfast at 7 AM and feed dinner at 5 PM....shouldn't cause any problems.

Turkey necks last less than a minute here. I have 60, 50, and 46 lb dogs. But they've been eating raw for 1 year (labs) and 6 months (GSP) For a dog that is less accustomed to raw, it may take a few minutes depending on size of the turkey neck.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I nearly forgot about this thread! 

I just wanted to clarify: I feed two separate meals of kibble/canned daily, not one meal of kibble and one meal of raw. Would it be okay to give an RMB between these two kibble meals? 

I guess I'll have to stick with chicken/turkey...is there anything that can actually last for some time? Would a chicken back last longer than turkey necks?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't say that I have that much experience, but if your thinking of feeding chicken backs or turkey necks why not feed just the one kibble/canned meal and one of the chicken backs or turkey necks. Because that would be a whole meal, I guess depending on his/her size. If you didn't think it was enough you could feed a little more kibble/canned the next meal to make up for it.

I have only one of my dogs on PMR. My other two are kibble mixed with ether canned or scrap cooked meat. But I have fed them chicken legs and thighs raw for a meal and they did just fine. I made sure it was 12 hours between them.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree with Herzo! A turkey neck is a meal in and of itself. I highly recommend feeding the neck as a dinner or breakfast not a snack, it's a lot of food. Turkey necks have lots of good vits and minerals so he'd be getting some very beneficial stuff from the meat, bone and cartilage. As for the feet I feed mine sometimes everyday sometimes a couple times a week depending on what I'm feeding the dogs. I will fill a kong with ground up meat and bone then shove a foot into the kong then freeze. They love having the chicken foot bonus !


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Serendipity said:


> I nearly forgot about this thread!
> 
> I just wanted to clarify: I feed two separate meals of kibble/canned daily, not one meal of kibble and one meal of raw. Would it be okay to give an RMB between these two kibble meals?
> 
> I guess I'll have to stick with chicken/turkey...is there anything that can actually last for some time? Would a chicken back last longer than turkey necks?


in that case, you're going to want to give something that is very bone heavy with very little meat...especially if you're not ready to or want to feed raw.....

if you give turkey necks, your dog will eat them, and that is a meal unto itself or can be, depending on how much your dog eats. it's a nice workout for his teeth, but he's a big guy and can probably power through them....

i had suggested beef ribs before, stripped of most of the fat, especially the fat and the meat....fat being a culprit for diarrhea on a dog that is not raw fed.....

i think he'd be happy with a 3-4 slab of ribs that you've stripped mostly....and it should keep him very very busy...

i can't think of any other bones that i consider safe or that aren't edible, if you're not thinking of going that route.....

you do want to stay away from marrow bones, soup bones, knuckle bones, femurs...any weight bearing bone...


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Would it be okay to feed kibble/canned in the a.m. and part of a turkey neck/chicken back in the p.m. once or twice a week? When should I throw in the chicken feet? I currently give him a raw egg around midday 1-2 times a week. 

Right now, I just don't have the time for 100% raw or raw every night. 

Magicre- Would the beef rib bones themselves be too rich as well?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

absolutely.

once or twice a week, you can sub out an edible bone, such as a chicken back, a turkey neck, pork ribs, lamb ribs, goat ribs.....i'd start with chicken or turkey and make sure the bones are large enough.....especially if that picture in your avatar is your dog...looks like a golden...

so you'd be feeding chicken backs to start to get him used to eating some raw...even if it is only a few times a week.....when he adapts to that, you can then change out proteins and go to turkey necks and backs.....

in the beginning, beef ribs are rich for a dog who doesn't eat raw. we generally start our dogs out with chicken products...heavy bone, such as backs, to get their systems used to eating raw...even if it's only once in a while.

the beef ribs were for feeding in between kibble meals...as a snack, if i remember your original question correctly....i'm not too bright today, so bare with me : )


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

That sounds great! I didn't he'd be able to get past turkey.


----------

